# 18 year old birthday party ideas



## Maggi315

My oldest is turning 18







. She wants to have a party, but I (and her) are not sure what to do that will be reasonably priced!

She is involved with theater, but I can't afford to pay for everyone to go to a play or anything, so we are looking for other ideas. Plus, I don't know if I can handle 12 girls that age at my house (in addition to my other 4 kids!).

Just wondering what others have done to make this birthday special.


----------



## KaraBoo

I took my dd on a trip, just the two of us. But if your dd wants a party, what about less than 12? What would be your limit? Could you have a theatre-themed party? Does your dd write plays? Maybe she and her friends could put on a play?


----------



## BedHead

My daughter is turning 14 and this was suggested as something they could do. We're doing something else, but it may interest your daughter.

Do you have a video camera? Could they do a movie shoot? You can probably find some simple one act plays at the library (or online) and they could each be given their part ahead of time, have to come up w/some kind of costume, and then they could act out what they want. They wouldn't have to learn all the lines, unless they wanted to, they could just have the rough script as a guideline. Or they could remake a favourite music video or scene from a movie.

Or parody commercials or do SNL type skits about a favourite show.

Copies of the movie could probably be downloaded to a CD/DVD for them to take home to each have a copy.


----------



## JamieCatheryn

If you want to think about the play thing still, you can check if there's a university with a theater dept that puts on plays, I just went to one at my school that had fairly cheap tickets, and the performance was good.


----------



## Bellejar

google and see if you can't find someone local willing to do facials or pedicures or even get a mary kay consultant to come in and do facials and make-up for them. You could offer them a flat fee instead of commissions. (They usually make money on the sales) I think 12 girls is a lot unless your other four can go visit grandma for the night


----------



## imahappybrat

I wish I had had a special 18th b-day. My present was my aunt saying you're 18 now me: Yeah.... my aunt: go to the store and grab me a pack of marb lights lol

Anyways back to the question, some limousine companies offer cheap rates for a couple of hours. Its always fun to cruise around in a limo.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf

we surprised DS on his Birthday and had a stretch Limo pick him up and all his friends and take them to school .. all the parents knew but not the kids .. so it was fun for everyone


----------



## sleepingbeauty

This past June I turned 18. I also graduated in the same week!

Anyways, my parets rented a space and we had a massive BBQ of sorts for both occasions. It was a lot of fun and as far as parties go, it wasn't overly expencive!

It may be a bit harder this time of year (especially if you live up here where it's cold) but maybe you can do something simlar? Nothing fancy, just a pile of family and friends over to celebrate.

I hope it helped!


----------



## Organicavocado

I think the spa idea is awesome. Something where someone comes to the house and pampers the girls.

For my 18th I went out to lunch and shopping with my mom, then had dinner at my (now) in-laws, then went out with my closest girlfriend for piercings (which we made into a yearly affair!)... so as far as parties go, I'm a bit clueless.

For my 16th we took all my friends on a trail ride. That would be fun too if your DD is into horses.


----------



## Maggi315

well, here's what we've decided, I am still open to other ideas! Her and her friends are going to a local coffeeshop to hear a singer than off to a movie, I'll show up atthe coffee shop and hang out for a bit. Then the next day, a small family get together (just us 7). then on sunday, my girlfriends are coming over, we are going to henna her all over, smudge her, say prayers, and then put together a scrapbook of her first 18 years.

I already went ahead and pierced her nose for her, something she really wanted done, it wasn't hard at all and it actually looks nice. I would consider getting it done, but I work with the amish and mennonite and theywouldn't approve of their midwife with a nose piercing. But it's totally cool for her!


----------



## nalo

Part of my 18th included...
my mom circulated a big book around to EVERYONE who knew me basically and had them write something to me in it. i actually don't know where it is at the moment but that meant the world to me and i still remember what some of the people wrote. this has reminded me to find the book!
FWIW - I also graduated from HS on my 18th b-day so it was a big occasion.


----------

